
Made with AR Kit - perseusprime11
http://www.madewitharkit.com/
======
ice109
what's the best ar framework for Android? yes I know about unity and Vuforia.
I'm interested in comparisons to easyar, wikitude, etc

~~~
Larrikin
Tango is supported by Google.

~~~
ice109
tango only runs on like two devices doesn't it?

